# Catfish world record 646lbs and 8.9ft link inside



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

this record catfish was netted in the mekong river, weighs in at 646lbs.. didn't survive and was eaten by folks in a small village..  sad indeed.. 








more story here.. http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/8404622/


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow...that is one big catfish !!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks Like one I lost this year, I guess they know nothing about conservation either.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

This fish was caught while netting fish for food. I can't really fault them for eating it. I would rather have it eaten then for it to die in transport like the big blue the other day. That is more of a waste to try to put it in a zoo and it dies for nothing.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

http://rr.com/html/fs.cfm?p=16&m=30&xml=/xml/news/story.cfm?storyId=2199783&parentview=NEWS


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The goverment , WWF & National Geographic made a deal for this fish, but it then died, so they went ahead & gave it back to the village folks. I am sort of glad they ate this one versus having it die & go to waste. Still would rather see it alive, but I guess for them it's an eat or die kind of thing.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I would've love to catch that thing on an ultralight. LOL Seriously, can you imagine pulling that thing on a rod and reel? That would be a fight of a lifetime. It would probably subdue my fishing wants for a year but I highly doubt it.


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

Thailand has only been keeping records on fish since 1981. The species has also seen an 80% decline since about that time too. Chance are significant that much larger fish were caught for years and years before that.

This species of catfish also gets hybridized with several aquarium trade fishes quite often, such as the irridescent shark.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Does anyone know what type or classification of catfish this cat is?


----------



## joefish422 (Jun 26, 2005)

says no story for me


----------



## wolf_ty (May 24, 2004)

same thing here


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Maybe a blue?? But It could be a hybrid of some kind maybe...Thats kind of a tough question but I was thinking the same thing...

Good Question! :B


----------



## wolf_ty (May 24, 2004)

try this one


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

That one works thanks...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Mekong catfish:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_Mekong_Catfish

I'm not sure I understand how it could be a blue or hybrid?  
It's a mekong catfish.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea, I'm with M.Magis, I dont think its its own specics right?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

From what I understand, Its some kind of hybrid species or something like that...I dunno though...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No, it's a Mekong catfish.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Let's all make a trip to Thailand and Laos for some catfishing. I so wish. Actually, my parents are originally from Laos and had to swim across the Mekong River to be free from Communism after the Vietnam War.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i have actually been right at the border once when i was about 10.. my grandfather and myself went to stay in a temple in the middle of nowhere along the mekong river.. at night we would see flashes of bright lights from the bombs that was going off across the border..i still remember that today..  that water was like red mud looking and just huuge.. i also remember the mosquitoes there.. they were green and it bit thru my jeans, mean little sucker..  i know i would love to go back and hit it hard for some monsters..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Ahhh...Mekong Cats & gaint Siameese carp...man what a trip that would be!!

Still its sad to see a big fish like that get caught...if they didnt have a big fishing net it would have never been caught...they sure were'nt going to land that with a rod & reel...lol.

I do have a book about North American Game Fish with a 1500 lb. White Sturgeon in it..so im not so sure about this netted cat being the biggest fresh water fish there is...plus i think the cats in South America get bigger for sure..lol


Scott


----------

